

Ask HN: Review my startup, Xuland.com - erichcervantez

Good morning HN,<p>I presented my site, Xuland a while back on HN but being a newbie the link/submission was closed for comments soon after.  I've made considerable changes since then and even started working on a mobile app - or at least a mobile "web" app that should suffice until the native Android/iOS versions are complete.<p>I started working on Xuland back in Oct, 2009 as a hobby/side-project.  At first, I was looking to create an alternative to Craigslist - a site with a commenting engine similar to Facebook/etc but with a map and geolocation features.  Since then I've migrated away from that idea.<p>I don't think the world needs another social networking site necessarily but Xuland does offer some location-based features which I think folks could really come to find useful.  Under the deals tab for instance, the Restaurant.com search is better than their own website.  I also added an affiliate ID to the deal URL's so there's a potential for monetization there.<p>I've gotten around 8,000 unique visitors worldwide since I went public, but going public involved nothing more than a blog post and a mention on some small sites like KillerStartups.  My blog post has risen to become the 4th most popular blog post on Adobe Feeds in the past year (http://feeds.adobe.com/index.cfm?query=byMostPopularYear) even though I'd say its contents are now probably outdated.  One point to mention:  the site is built using Flex/Flash so I apologize to iPad users in advance.  I <i>am</i> working on the app versions.<p>I'm interested in what the HN community thinks of the idea and its implementation.  Any advice or criticism?  I plan on moving forward with releasing it to the public more and more to drum up traffic if possible, stress-test and pinpoint areas for change.<p>I appreciate all your feedback! ;)<p>Sincerely,
Erich<p>http://www.xuland.com
======
erichcervantez
Clickable: <http://www.xuland.com>

